# wifi and bluetooth fish finders vs dedicated units



## Macrosill (Feb 16, 2017)

I currently have a Lowrance 4x HDI. I am toying with replacing it with a larger unit. I do not want to spend 4 or 500 bucks on a fish finder, I just can not justify the cost. I am seeing a lot of these wifi and bluetooth units. I am really interested in the Vexilar sp200 Tbox to use with an iPad. Lord knows, with 3 teenagers I have numerous iPads and iPhones laying around the house. https://www.amazon.com/Vexilar-SP200-T-Box-Smartphone-Finder/dp/B00CJJBMDO#Ask

Does anyone have any experience with these type units? 
Deeper, iBobber, SP200, Fishunter so on and so forth.
Pros, cons?

edit: Most of my fishing is done in lakes with a max depth of 6-7 feet. There are a couple down to 50 but I need my kayak for them as there is no ramp.


----------



## Andyiannotti (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the tpod from vexilar and it worked great with my iPad. The only downside was the short battery life, which would be corrected with the sp200 and a separate 12v supply. Best part is with the $10 Navionics app you can view the 2d sonar and contour map simultaneously. You will need a phone or tablet with a gps antenna to accurately mark your location (any 3G device already has it.) Only con I can see is not with the device itself but at 6-7 feet the fish/ bait schools will have to be pretty much directly under you to see them. It will however show depth, hard/soft bottom transitions, weeds, rock piles no problem. At 50 feet though, you will be able to see much more area due to the wider cone angle, so more fish/ bait schools.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

